

Obama's technology agenda - mixmax
http://www.whitehouse.gov/agenda/technology/

======
jws
_Restore Scientific Integrity to the White House: Restore the basic principle
that government decisions should be based on the best-available,
scientifically-valid evidence and not on ideological predispositions._

Well that doesn't pull any punches.

~~~
mynameishere
Doesn't throw any either.

~~~
gruseom
I think it does. It clearly implies that ideology took precedence over
evidence in the previous White House. That's a significant punch, if making a
true statement counts as a "punch".

